# Prayers Needed ASAP



## BSFR98 (Feb 1, 2012)

A family member of mine found out 3 weeks ago that she has ovarian cancer.  Not only that she is 15 weeks pregnant.  She's at MD Anderson as I write this and in 10 minutes she will go under the knife to have the tumor removed as well as keeping the baby.  This is a rarity and one  Doctor was willing to perform the surgery to try to save her and the baby both.  It's been a devistating time for her and her husband both.  Please pray for them this morning that God will use the hands of the Doctor to perform this surgery and that both the baby and her will make it through all of this.  She has tough road ahead.

Thanks in advance for all the prayers.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 1, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

My Prayers are on the way. May God Bless.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 1, 2012)

Prayers for the mother and child.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 1, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

sent!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 1, 2012)

Multiple prayers, for her, baby, family and friends.  Pls keep us posted.

John I.


----------



## Ole Crip (Feb 1, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## hunter63john (Feb 1, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## love the woods (Feb 1, 2012)

prayers sent for this family.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tumor removed, baby in good health and lymph nodes are good. Praise the Lord!  She still has a long way to go. They have sent the surrounding tissue off to be tested so praying that nothing has spread to surrounding areas.

Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

Great News!!!!! Prayers continue!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 2, 2012)

Great news, still praying.  Keep us posted.

John I.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 2, 2012)

Very good!

Prayers sent for her pregnancy to be healthy until the baby is born, and prayers for a healthy baby.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## speedcop (Feb 2, 2012)

our prayers for a complete recovery


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 2, 2012)

My prayers also.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 2, 2012)

Praying for this lady, the baby, and the doc doing the surgery.....


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 3, 2012)

BSFR98 said:


> Tumor removed, baby in good health and lymph nodes are good. Praise the Lord! She still has a long way to go. They have sent the surrounding tissue off to be tested so praying that nothing has spread to surrounding areas.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers!


 
Glad to hear the news. Keep us posted on the mother's tissue testing.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 3, 2012)

No other news yet on the tissue.  Mother and baby are doing good.  She will be on bed rest for the remainder of her pregnacy.  They will take the baby at 32 weeks and she will have a total hysterecomy and start radiation and chemo.  Hopefully the next 17 weeks will go good.  

Thanks for all your prayers and concerns.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

Prayers sent for the mom and baby....and husband.

Bed rest is no fun on anyone.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 4, 2012)

Praying for a cancer free diagnosis............................


----------



## golffreak (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers sent for mom and baby.


----------



## sparta hunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tissue Samples came back negative.....no spreading!  

God is great! The power of prayer is something else!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 8, 2012)

Great news!!!  Keep us posted.

John I.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awsome news! Prayers added


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 8, 2012)

Update:
Baby made it!  Healthy boy and is doing well!  Mom had total hysterectomy and is on Chemo now.  Not feeling good but we are praying everything will work out and she will be cancer free!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 8, 2012)

amen still praying for them.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

BSFR98 said:


> Update:
> Baby made it!  Healthy boy and is doing well!  Mom had total hysterectomy and is on Chemo now.  Not feeling good but we are praying everything will work out and she will be cancer free!



Great news.  I will pray on their behalf.


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 17, 2012)

No place like Houston, the best Docs in the world IMO. Aint god good!


----------



## BSFR98 (Sep 18, 2012)

Prayers answered!  N.E.D.  All is well and yes God is great.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow. That's an awesome story. Congratulations. Praise God


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 20, 2012)

Indeed God is Good and Prayer works.


----------



## Israel (Sep 20, 2012)

Bless the Lord!
God is ineed good.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 25, 2012)

Praise God!!!! prayers will still be sent for complete recovery. Let the Almight Hand of God.....


----------

